# Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?



## Itets (27. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin ,

hab schon die Suchfunktion probiert, allerdings ohne Erfolg.
Aber vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand helfen.
Hechte sind sehr leckere Fische, allerdings nehmen mir diese verdammten Y Gräten jeden Spaß beim Essen.
Daher wollte ich mal fragen, ob man Hechte auch filitieren kann.
Wenn ja würde ich mich freuen, wenn mir jemand erzählen könnte, wie ich die Schnitte ansetzen muss.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß
itets


----------



## esox_105 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*

Genauso fieletieren wie andere Fische auch und danach mit einer Pinzette den Y Gräten zu Leibe rücken, so mache ich es jedenfalls immer.


----------



## silviomopp (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*

Das Messer muß scharf sein. Hinterm Kiemen ansetzen und an der Gräte entlangziehen. Dann, wie ESOX 105 schon sagt, wirst du Dir die Mühe mit der Pinzette machen müssen. 

Und wenn du mal eine vergisst, ist`s auch nich so tragisch. Mein Opa hat immer gesagt: _GEHT ES DURCH`S GEBISS ; DANN GEHTS AUCH DURCH`S GESCHISS !!!_


_Mfg. Der Mopp:vik: _


----------



## Steffen90 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*

ich filetier sie auch wie alle anderen fische auch. und die y gräten stören doch beim essen nicht wirklich. die sind relativ größ und leicht zu finden. und mit einer pinzette besser noch mit einer kleinen zange die gräten rausziehen geht zwar gut aber dauert mir persönlich zu lange!


----------



## Karsten01 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*

Schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an,was das Filetieren betrifft.
Nur das entfernen der Ygräten einfach bei Tisch erledigen,ist wirklich sehr einfach!


----------



## Ekart (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*

Die Gräten sind immer ein Thema beim Weißfisch, aber hier gibts sehr ordentliches Werkzeug für anständiges Geld:

http://www.manhard.nl/html/index.html


----------



## Ronen (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*



> Pinzette den Y Gräten zu Leibe rücken,



erfahrungsgemäss ist eine "Zange für Würfelzucker" da eine grosse hilfe! Pinzetten gehen natürlich auch...sind aber ziemlich schmal!


----------



## Karsten01 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*

@Ekart,
Hecht=Weißfisch?
Wäre mir neu.Bitte um Aufklärung.#c:q


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*

Hecht wird bei mir nicht Filitiert da mir dass zuviel Arbeit ist...wenn gleich ihr schon recht habt mit den Gräten manchesmal#d .
Da vergeht mir auch die Lust beim Essen, 
aber mit ner Pinzette zu Tisch sitzen oder gar einer Zange ... 


nee danke:vik: 

Grüsse aus Indien(wo mit den Hand gegessen wird was auf den Tisch kommt)#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*

Moin!

Guido, das macht man vorher  nicht am Tisch

Ich ziehe die Gräten *vorm anrichten*, sind leichter 
aus dem garen Fisch zu bekommen und besser zu finden.

Man könnte aber auch nur das Filet runter schneiden dann
hättest Du kein Gräten problem mehr. Ich könnte das aber
schon aus Gewissensgründen ("Schillerlocken") nicht machen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*

Hilft vielleicht weiter


----------



## Itets (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten, dann werde ich mir wohl eine passende kleine Zange besorgen und die Fummelarbeit in Kauf nehmen müssen.
(hab ja noch bis zum ersten Mai Zeit)

Gruß
itets


----------



## Zander-Knaller (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*

Hallo Itets,
ich hoffe es hat bei dem zweiten Anlauf geklappt. Viel Spaß beim filitieren.|supergri 
Gruß ZK


----------



## Ekart (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*

Hallo Karsten,

|uhoh:Hecht=Weißfisch?
Wäre mir neu.Bitte um Aufklärung.

Natürlich ist der Hecht, kein wirklicher Weisser.
Aber er hat die gleichen Gräten.

Trotz diesen lästigen Dingern kenne ich persönlich keinen, der den Esox nicht gerne mit in seine Küche nimmt. Hier am Bodensee sowiso nicht, denn die sind eine wirkliche Delikatesse, die ein bißchen Arbeit allemal wert sind.
Wir machen sie gerne "badisch"! Im Ganzen, mit Speck drüber,trockenem Weißwein und Petersilie + Sahne. Ein bissel Käse drüber schadet übrigends auch nicht.#6
Ab 70cm sind die Gräten mit Schaschlikspießchen zu vergleichen, also was solls!


----------



## Hannibal78 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*

Schau mal diese Seite hier an: http://www.angelmagazin.com/Hecht_Filetieren.html
Habs zwar selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, finde das aber anhand der Fotos recht anschaulich.


----------



## antonio (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*



esox_105 schrieb:


> Genauso fieletieren wie andere Fische auch und danach mit einer Pinzette den Y Gräten zu Leibe rücken, so mache ich es jedenfalls immer.



so isses.
ich mach nur die y-gräten erst nach dem braten oder wie auch immer die zubereitung ist raus geht leichter.

gruß antonio


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*

Der Hecht-Hammer, ich war schon ganz schön überrascht beim ersten Anschauen, wie das gehen kann:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcWyGrV0qao&mode=related&search=

Das ist ja wie Fischindustrie, 10sec und fertig auf Fullspeed oder`:m


----------



## ostfriesengerd (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*

Grätenzieher,-zange, oder pinzette bei google eingeben. Und wie schon vorher gesagt, die Gräten nach dem Garen und vorm servieren ziehen. Geht dann am einfachsten.


----------



## goeddoek (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*



ostfriesengerd schrieb:


> Grätenzieher,-zange, oder pinzette bei google eingeben. Und wie schon vorher gesagt, die Gräten nach dem Garen und vorm servieren ziehen. Geht dann am einfachsten.



So sütt dat ut #6 

Kurz bevor die Filets auf den Tisch kommen, eben noch die Gräten ziehen. Mach ich auch so.

Und absolut ohne Gräten gehts wohl nicht


----------



## Matze- (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*

also ich ahbe meinen hecht einfach nur normal filetiert und die gräten im gaaren zustand entfernt ging superinefach und der hecht hat superlecker geschmeckt einsame klasse ^^#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*

Fachmann am Werk... #h


----------



## Matze- (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*

der scheint es ja wol jeden tag zu machen in 2 minuten da die forelle feddich zu machen ^^


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*

@Matze 

Er kann halt was... #6


----------



## angelalbert (2. September 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*

warum wird dort denn zum Schluß im Filet oben am Rücken nochmal dieser schmale Streifen rausgeschnitten, ich dachte Gräten sind immer längst am fisch ?


----------



## sundeule (3. September 2007)

*AW: Wie filitiere ich einen Hecht ?*



angelalbert schrieb:


> warum wird dort denn zum Schluß im Filet oben am Rücken nochmal dieser schmale Streifen rausgeschnitten, ich dachte Gräten sind immer längst am fisch ?


 
Da stecken noch kleine Quergräten, die Du spürst, wenn Du mit dem Finger über das Filet fährst.
Mit einer Zange ziehen ist eine mühselige Alternative dazu...#d


----------

